# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Fahrtechnik

## Biker96

Hallo,

nachdem ich letztens zu meiner Firmung einen Gutschein für einen Ausflug in den Bikepark Abstadt oder den Bikepark Bad Wildbad geschenkt bekommen habe, stehe ich jetzt vor der Entscheidung, denn ein Fahrtechniktraining ist im Gutschein auch noch dabei  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
Da ich vom XC/Touren Fahren komme aber mich jetzt immer mehr für's Downhill/Freeriden interressiere (nächstes Jahr kommt auch noch nen 2. Bike) brauch ich diesen Fahrtechnikkurs dringend. Vor ruppigen Passagen oder Steinfeldern habe ich nicht so viel Respekt wie vor Sprüngen, darum sollte der Fahrtechnikkurs sich hauptsächlich ums Springen drehen (ich springe bisher nur 0,5 - 1m Höhe).

So aber jetzt meine Frage, nur vom Bikepark her würde ich nach Bad Wildbad gehen, jedoch weiß ich nicht wo das Coaching besser ist. Nach den Websites denke ich, dass Albstadt bessere Coaches sowie Leihbikes bietet. 
Ich hoffe auf ein paar Erfahrungsberichte zu den Bikeparks und den Coaches und hoffe auf eine ergebnisreiche Diskussion.

Biker96

----------


## PBlunt

Borg dir einfach nen Freerider aus mit 180 mm und Stahlfeder oder ein Downhillbike mit 220 mm und selber Feder

Ich bin auch früher mit einem Hardtail unterwegs gewesen und habe Sprünge und Drops damit gemacht. Dann bin ich in den Bikepark Planai gefahren und mit einem
fetten LaPierre-Freerider zweimal vom Berg auf 2.800m auf einer Rookie-Strecke, Einem Flowtrack, einer Highspeed-Wiesenpassage sowie auf der Roten Downhillstrecke gefahren.

Zum Schluss bleibt mir noch zu sagen: Trage Fullface Helm, Handschuhe, Protektorenweste, Beinschoner, Neckbrace und Brille!
Hätte ich keine Protektorenweste angehabt beim zweiten Mal, hätte ich mir neben der Gehirnerschütterung auch noch ein paar Rippen gebrochen!

MFG

----------


## Biker96

Danke schonmal für die Antwort
Das mit dem Leihbike ist jetzt sehr klar geworden denn ich weil mein gutes All-Mountain nicht kapuut fahren (wird halt noch so lange gewartet bis ich des Geld für nen Freerider beisammen habe  :Big Grin: )
Protektoren gibts zu Weihnachten, Fluufacehelm und Jacke/Rückenprotektor kauf ich mir von meinem Novemberlohn.
Nachdem ich mir jetzt nochmals beide Bikeparks angeschaut habe werde ich mich aufgrund der vermutlichen besseren Coaches für den Bikepark Albstadt entscheiden.
Ride on und viel Spaß,
biker96

----------


## Graffic

mein tipp finde es selbst heraus wie du am beste fliegst.
taste dich langsam heran du must ja nuch keine riesen drops springen, eigentlich macht das bike e fast alles für dich beim springen du must nurnoch darauf achten dass du eine sichere position hast auf dem bike und das du richtig abspringst ein coaching finde ich überflüssig den jeder hat seinen eigenen fahr stil und dehm entsprechend lernst du auch das richtige fahren mit einem downhiller :-) teste es selbst wie und was dir gefällt wahrscheinlich wirst du nicht das letztemal in einem bikepark gewehsen sein:-))) ich rahte dir den bike park der nicht alzu viele und nicht all zu hohe sprünge hat :-) am besten eignen sich sowieso drops :-) und fullface helm ist wirklich wichtig ebenso knie wie schienbein protektohren handschuhe und bruspanzer ellbogen sind auch nicht schlecht :-)) 



RIDE AND DESTROY

----------


## Biker96

Hey  :Wink: danke nochmal für die Tipps. Springen üb ich derzeit und merke dass es immer besser geht.Ich habe mich jetzt für Bad Wildbad entschieden und der FullfaceHelm (IXS Vector) und Rückenprotektor sind gestern angekommen  :Big Grin: Ab jetzt steht mit nichts mehr entgegen und morgen wird erstmal der Hometrail gerockt.Danke für die Tipps,Biker96

----------

